
Photographic identification of denim trousers from bank surveillance film (1999) - bookofjoe
https://www.astm.org/DIGITAL_LIBRARY/JOURNALS/FORENSIC/PAGES/JFS14519J.htm
======
uberman
"Given sufficient abrasion, even small ridges may exhibit sufficient contrast
against the dye-rich background to be recorded on bank surveillance films,
permitting a comparison with trousers recovered from suspects."

Had these people ever seen the actual quality of the typical "bank
surveillance film" from 1999?

